# 2.5L V5???



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

This is probably a dumb question but would the inline 5 engine be considered a V5 because i was looking on ebay for a front badge something like 2.5 or something and i came across one that displaied V5
And yeah i know looking on ebay a big no no and i did a little search didnt find anything as far as V5
http://i3.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/a0/27/b49c_1.JPG


_Modified by xDADEx at 11:28 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (xDADEx)*

No, it's an inline 5, or an "I5". All the cylinders are in a straight line. A V5 would have the cylinders in two rows at angles with each other forming a V. Not sure if I've ever heard of a V5. It would definitely be weird to look at.
lol Ebay is so stupid. Not to say I don't buy my fair share of crap on it.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (thumper87)*

VW has a V5. The 2.5 isn't it.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (Blacksheepsquad)*

The VR6 was also made as a VR5 and I beleive it was also a 2.5. that engine and the Inline 5 that is currently in our Jetta's and Golfs have nothing in common. 
The inline 5 is a 4 cylinder with another cylinder added at the end. So it is closer to the 2.slow than it is to the VR6.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_ I beleive it was also a 2.5. 

2.3 actually... Though it does make a buck fifty like the 2.5s...
Here's a crappy Wiki article...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V5_engine


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (thumper87)*

VW has made a VR5 for years...


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_VW has made a VR5 for years...

Oh, well my bad... Just hadn't heard of them. I just knew ours wasn't a V5 because I've physically seen it when I replaced my air filter. lol


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (thumper87)*









yeah, it's a passat, but pretty sweet lookin


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

that's a much more attractive engine cover, and cleaner looking engine bay than our jettas were blessed with.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_that's a much more attractive engine cover, and cleaner looking engine bay than our jettas were blessed with. 

Sorta. Thats the intake manifold that you're seeing. But yes, it looks sweet


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

What does it matter, your driving with your hood shut right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_








yeah, it's a passat, but pretty sweet lookin








interesting


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

No bart, my hoods made out of glass


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_
























NUTTERS!!!!


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L V5??? (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

That really is a beautiful engine cover. They're never that pretty. I hate the 2.5 engine cover. It doesn't help that I accidentally cracked part of it trying to get it off.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

from the design of the base plenum on the side, to the sweep of the runners, topped with a bit of chrome/polished aluminum to top it off. Plus the mesh grill to the side, and the little notch to allow the hood strut to drop into the cover, is very attractive. I also have a thing for engines that are sitting longitudinally versus transversely .


----------

